# Blank plate



## mod9 (Jan 21, 2015)

I have a bone stock 1984 gti that I am going to race in scca solo events .. I am planning on running a 1.8 liter motor and will need to get a tranny . Suspension wise I plan on using koni struts. What other mods should I do ? Any and all comments for advice is greatly appreciated as always .


----------



## mod9 (Jan 21, 2015)

after doing ALOT of searching and reading the motor will be a 2.0 .


----------



## mod9 (Jan 21, 2015)

ok so I see 70 views and no replies so let me tell you a little more about the car and then maybe ill get a little help. that car was bought from a guy who had plans to race it circle track . so all interior (and I mean ALL interior ) was gone , along with that the car did not come with a motor but it did come with a sirocco transmission with nice close gear ratios for 1st 2nd and 3rd . so motor plans will be finding a 2.0 liter from a totaled car so I can get the ECU with it and run . suspension is going to be my top priority . with the bareness of the car I might as well stiffen the heck out of it. anyone that runs a track only car feel free to give some input as to what suspension mods you have done . I hope this clarifies up some q's for some .


----------

